# Running ATITool for the first time



## Brawly44 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have recently installed AtiTools.  I am currently running Vista Home Premium Edition, and would like to attempt an overclock of my ATI X800XL graphic card.  Before I start, I would ask if some of the experienced users could give me a little advice.

When attempting to use AtiTools, is it best to shut down all running and start up applications?  I have read the WIKI page regarding the use of AtiTools, I just want to make sure I am doing everything correctly.  After I have successfully achieved a stable overclock of my card - is it safe to use the settings at all times?  Or do I only use the settings when gaming?  I am not an avid PC gamer, I primarily do video editing (Pinnacle Studio 10).  If it is safe to continually use a stable overclocked graphic card this would be my preference versus changing the setting for each application that I use.

I look forward to your input, and thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to TPU! I have the same card and I O/C to 450 core and 550 mem and leave it there all the time. Just watch the temps when O/Cing. If I am not mistaking, please if Im wrong correct me, the vid card only uses the clock in a 3d environment and clocks down when it detects 2d.


----------



## Brawly44 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Tax100420!  I'll give it a try.  As far as 3D versus 2D I have no idea, but it does sound correct.  When you were using AtiTools to overclock your card, did you have the running programs and applications in your system shut down?  Thanks.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 29, 2007)

NP. I have the antivirus, my emulation software, my HD sound software, and messenger on but I dont think it makes a difference truthfully


----------

